# Hard choices



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife just gave birth to our second daughter and money is tight. my truck could use a new engine and I may have to sell a rifle. I'm torn because I feel like each rifle fills a niche and can think of a reason why I need it in my arsenal. My .300 win mag is staying for sure. My .35 Whelen isn't going anywhere. Have to keep the .375 ruger in case of some sort of big 5 home invasion situation. So that leaves .338 federal or .358 win. The .338 is on a ruger frontier platform that is light and handy. It's a really cool little caliber in an awesome rifle but is admittedly redundant since I have a .358 win. .358 is a blr that would probably fetch a higher price but is such slick little rifle and great cartridge even though it is redundant since I have a .35 Whelen. I really don't want to sell either but it may be necessary at some point. i should also point out that 4 of the 5 animals I've shot in the last 4 years were with a muzzleloader and the one animal I shot with a rifle was with a.25-06 I sold to buy the .358 win. Just looking for feedback on practicality which we all know is rarely deciding factor in a safe cull. I guess the Real question is should I just keep all my guns and try to finance truck engine with questionable webcam stuff?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When the day comes to part with a trusty old friend that has served you well is always hard on making the decision. 

I personally would look at which one that I could get the most money by selling and which one would be the easiest to replace in the future if you decide to get the same cartridge combination again. 

I know that when it has come time for me to sell a firearm I have always looked at what I have that I have duplicated sitting in my safe and then deciding. But it is always hard to get rid of one.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are other options you might explore before selling a rifle. If you have the time, I know there are a bunch of part time jobs out there, because I have a hard time filling the ones that I have had available. And then there's the option of selling plasma. Of get a piece of cardboard and stand by the walmart in American Fork. It seems to be a popular past time.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I may well be selling plasma here to put toward the engine. I already work 60 hrs a week so not much time for pt job. If I sell the .358 win I will get most money and could Find another easier than frontier rifle in .338 fed. But if I sold .338 fed I could replace it with a cheaper savage one day in that caliber. What I like about my .338 fed is the rifle/cartridge combo though. I'm just kinda going in circles.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I go through guns like most people go through socks, I always seem to get bored and just want a new caliber. If I were in your situation I would sell the .358. To be honest its under powered for the .35 caliber and you have its better, big brother in the Whelen. High recoil, low performance would put it on the block for me. The 338 federal is a cool little cartridge, perfect short action, short to med range elk gun. Recoil is stout but not overly so, making it a gun which just about anybody could shoot.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sell the BLR. You'll get the best price for it. Then, when you're back in the big bucks, pick up a Remington model 600 in 350 Rem Mag to refill the short action 35 spot in your gun safe.-------SS


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

To me they are all big bore guns best suited to shooting bears, lions, bison, African game, and the like, which you're probably not going to be hunting anytime soon anyway. As long as you have a 30 cal. you got your bases covered for anything Utah has to offer. So in terms of caliber selection, you're really picking between a bunch of the same. It then comes down to make and model and value.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah the .358 seems most redundant. If it wasn't in lever gun I wouldn't think twice about selling it. All the same it will be my first choice should i end up resorting to selling a rifle. I haven't even drawn a rifle tag since I got it. hopefully won't have to sell but I might do it anyway to speed up getting new engine


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

Hard choice indeed. I've sort of been there before a few times, except it wasn't a kid I was trying to pay for, so I had a little more leeway. I've done the circular logic thing too... I have some cheaper guns that aren't always the best performers, but they were the first ones I bought as a kid, practiced the most with and really learned to shoot with. Then I talked my self out of selling any of the more expensive firearms because they were so much better and it would take so much time before I'd be willing to spend that much again. Each time I ended up not selling any guns. And I've since decided I will never sell one. I really need a bigger safe soon.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats funny about the suggestion to sell plasma. I was just thinking about doing the same thing to help me with paying for archery stuff. I did some reading online about the donation process and how large the diameter of the needle is that they use and I'm kind of thinking that I like my plasma now. I guess I'll go to plan B which is doing unspeakable things with lonely, desperate women off of craigslist.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm allergic to needles unless it's for an IV with drugs when I am having a kidney stone attack. I couldn't give plasma unless I was unconscious.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Guns are like money in the bank to me. Save them and sale them when you have to pay for a wedding someday . Also congrats on the new little one.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

ive sold plasma many times. I have permanent craters in my arms from that capris-sun straw needle that jab you with. overtime is more lucrative than plasma though. only so many hours in a week though. I may list my .358 here soon. it'll take some working up to and maybe even some alcohol to help me push the button. if I had money for alcohol that is. im not destitute but this prioritizing stuff can suck the fun out of life for short periods of time when money is tight. always comes around though. I love my little girls so no complaints there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I wish I had some money burning a hole in my pocket, .35whelen. If I did I would buy your .358, maybe give her some light use , and sell it back to you when you get some disposable income again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I wish I had some money burning a hole in my pocket, .35whelen. If I did I would buy your .358, maybe give her some light use , and sell it back to you when you get some disposable income again.


I was thinking the same thing and even throwing in a fine bottle of whiskey.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

35whelen said:


> ive sold plasma many times. I have permanent craters in my arms from that capris-sun straw needle that jab you with. overtime is more lucrative than plasma though. only so many hours in a week though. I may list my .358 here soon. it'll take some working up to and maybe even some alcohol to help me push the button. if I had money for alcohol that is. im not destitute but this prioritizing stuff can suck the fun out of life for short periods of time when money is tight. always comes around though. I love my little girls so no complaints there.


35. I hope you take much pride in doing it right. We all go through tight times in life and you are showing a high degree of integrity in doing it right. Making the right choices and sacrificing for the important things attest to your character.-----SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks shooter, critter and colorcountry. . it's not bad really. I hope I didn't come across as whining. ive spent years filling my gunsafe with rifles that were similar but different enough to strike my fancy and they were all luxuries. best way to save money now I think about. the wife cant spend guns . ill cull one maybe two n then later on down the road when I can manage it ill have to snap up a few rifles for my girls to fill those empty spots in the safe.


----------

